# Information about west african cichlids



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

If anyone is interested in west african cichlids, here is good news. In 2017, my friend Anton Lamboi launched a new edition of his book "The Cichlid Fishes of Western Africa" in english language. The book shuld be available to order in any given book store and Amazon. The ISBN is 13: 978-3866590168. Make sure, you get the 2017 edition with all the new discriptions and name changes.
Or you order directly from Anton in Austria. He probably will sign the book personally for you.

Have fun with westies!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Anton Laboj is the man when it comes to West African chiclids. He spoke at the Durham club a few years ago, and was an informative and entertaining speaker.The book would be a definite must have for anyone interested in those fish.


----------

